# Motor Trend Person of the Year



## RICK M (Apr 23, 2016)

Has anyone read the latest Motor Trend magazine ?

Elon was awarded the Motor Trend Person of the Year !


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

RICK M said:


> Has anyone read the latest Motor Trend magazine ?
> 
> Elon was awarded the Motor Trend Person of the Year !


Because he did NOT launch the recently awarded Motor Trend Car of the Year?! 
Need to check it out, Rick... Thanks!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@RICK M - moved your comment on Elon over to it's own thread 

Motor Trend: The 2017 Power List - And the Person of the Year is...

(Fronz is in there too!)


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

51 persons of the year? They can't choose?
He should be in the Hall of Fame...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Not having a paper copy, and the web gallery not having a story with it, I assume the first 50 were the 'Power list' lead up to EM


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

You just need to close the picture gallery photos in order to see the article.
Musk is at the bottom of the page:
http://www.motortrend.com/news/2017-power-list-and-the-person-of-the-year/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

At the head of an impressive list - sooo totally deserved... and when Model ≡ launches on time and 30k+ cars are on the streets about one year from now, Elon will squat the #1 spots for a few years in a row!!


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Franz von Holzhausen (Tesla's chief designer) at # 36. Some steps to make next year.


----------



## RICK M (Apr 23, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> At the head of an impressive list - sooo totally deserved... and when Model ≡ launches on time and 30k+ cars are on the streets about one year from now, Elon will squat the #1 spots for a few years in a row!!


Hi Michael ! Amen to that about Elon staying on top ! Happy Holidays to you and yours...
How is the weather this time on year in France ?
Rick


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> You just need to close the picture gallery photos in order to see the article.
> Musk is at the bottom of the page:
> http://www.motortrend.com/news/2017-power-list-and-the-person-of-the-year/


'The very first, he had to be'
https://cdna2.artstation.com/p/asse...ge/titania-g-han-yoda-shot0100.jpg?1439909864


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

RICK M said:


> Hi Michael ! How is the weather this time on year in France ?
> Rick


According to my weather apps really nice where I have my house in the SW... yet good thing I have these since I've been in AP for the last two weeks...  Flying back tomorrow though... 
Have a nice Florida evening!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Folks, moved all subsequent posts related to design mainly by Franz van Holzhausen to the related thread under 'Model ≡/Design'. 
Sorry, my move message was saved before I was done writing it...


----------

